#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Μισθοί σε ALDI, LIDL, κλπ

## lightname

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας τι μισθοί παίρνουν οι υπεύθυνοι καταστήματος, Area Managers κλπ στην Ελλάδα, στις εταιρίες του τίτλου;

----------


## lightname

1. Μήπως ξέρεις περίπου ή τουλάχιστον;
2. Δηλ. ένας μηχανικός που δουλεύει προϊστάμενος στο τεχνικό τμήμα, παίρνει λιγότερα από έναν area manager;

----------


## shelby

Τι είναι ο area manager?

----------


## DirectionLess

Νομίζω είναι ο άνθρωπας που παρακολουθεί μια σειρά από καταστήματα (π.χ. Έρια Μαναγκερ μπορεί να 'ναι αυτός που παρακολουθεί όλα τα PRAKTIKER της Αθήνας).
Παρακολούθηση = ρυθμοί κίνησης των διαφόρων προϊόντων της εταιρίας ανα κατάστημα ή συνολικά, αυξήσεις/πτώσεις στις πωλήσεις κλπ.

Άποψή μου πάντα που_λέει_και_ένας_συνάδελφος_άλλος_εδώ_μέσα

----------

